# keeping cory's in hard water



## KoenEeckhoudt (Oct 28, 2007)

Hey guys and girls,

I was wondering... i'm in love with cory's... Just wanted to ask if it's possible to 'transfer' them to hard water or not? I'd like a school of them to put in my troph tank(s).

Do you see any problems with this, for either them or the trophs?

any tips welcome! (haven't bought anything yet, except the trophs off course ) so no harm (?) done yet 

Kind regards, 
Koen


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

If I were to try it, I would use either bronze or peppered cories for two reasons. One: they come from harder waters than most cories in nature and two: they are mostly farm bred, and have been in florida's hard water for decades now.

Though I doubt I'd try it myself.


----------



## KaiserSousay (Nov 2, 2008)

Hello Koen..I to get a kick out of the corys. I have 5 pandas that are in contious motion.
My mbuna only notice them when they get too close to thier home, even then, it amounts to an aggressive charge, display. Absolutly no problem with water chemistry, they are all doing very well indeed.
Good Luck to you.


----------



## KoenEeckhoudt (Oct 28, 2007)

I think I'm gonna try it, start off with just a few and see how they behave


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I'd do a search. Posts I've read over the last 3 years have prevented me from doing it. I'd say the success rate reported in the posts was 50/50 and I don't know if the 50% who succeeded were reporting long term success.

Try a post on Planet Catfish and ask the catfish experts.


----------



## KoenEeckhoudt (Oct 28, 2007)

yeah, ... well... Just as I was about to leave to the LFS, I reconsidered... Don't think I'm doing it :roll: I'm gonna read up some more before jumping in to it


----------



## peterl (Nov 27, 2006)

I wouldn't try any more than I would try to keep hard water Africans in my SA tanks. Why subject them to the strain of a tank with improper water parameters?


----------



## KaiserSousay (Nov 2, 2008)

Seems to me, other than a few basic rules to fish keeping, there are really not that many laws one must follow. My pandas do very well in my tank, while others might stress out in theirs. Fish that should not be kept together in one tank, do very well in anothers.
Just an observation..just another reason why this is such an enjoyable hobby.
Good Luck and Good Fishing :thumb:


----------



## blairo1 (May 7, 2006)

Fish adapt and survive, but they are having to adapt.

I generally feel that it is more acceptable to cater to the animals needs, than to cater to the wants of our own. We are talking about fairly opposing water chemistry here and in this instance I would advise against it.

Again one could argue that consistency of water chemisty is more important than buffering it, but again I put forward that although the fish will survive and breed etc, they are having to adapt.... My point is why make the fish adapt, potentially stressing it, when it is easy to create correct chemistry, or even easier still, to correctly match species to the water chemistry you have.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Some of the posts I read also mentioned unacceptable levels of aggression against the cories as well. I like Synos for cichlid tanks much better.


----------



## goldoccie21 (Jun 15, 2008)

albino aneus cory cats. had them trying to breed in lighty salted peacock gudgeon tank. tough as nails, and like said before already farm raised in hard water. AND one more thing from being on the loach forum, the people on their hate us for trying to keep clowns with our africans.
not that i do though.


----------

